# métro, boulot, dodo



## edwingill

est qu'il y a expression équivalente en espagnol pour métro, boulot, dodo?
merci d'avance


----------



## chics

métro = metro
boulot = curro
dodo = no hay... en catalán decimos "a fer nones" para "à dodo"


----------



## yserien

dodo, faire dodo. a los niños dormir, dormirse.-(Hay otro foro de catalán)


----------



## edwingill

métro, boulot, dodo, est une locution figée


----------



## yserien

de acuerdo Ed, pero qué significa,que traducción tendría en español.Saludos


----------



## FLorencee

Hola

Esta expresion se emplea bastante y creo que la imagen es perfecta 

la vida de la gente se resume en Metro Boulot Dodo. 
O sea que no tenemos tiempo para nada. 

Estoy impaciente por saber si hay algo parecido en espanyol...aunque nunca lo he escuchado..;


Saludos


----------



## chics

edwingill said:


> métro, boulot, dodo, est une locution figée


 

pour dodo on n'a que *dormir*:​
Dormir (FR) = Dormir (ES)​
Dodo (FR) = - (ES)​


----------



## ratona!84

Hola!
No es una frase hecha, solo una expresión con una estructura bastante fijada y que se emplea con frecuencia: "trabajar, comer, dormir":

"sólo tengo tiempo para trabajar, comer y dormir"

A ver qué os parece...

saludos!


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Aunque no creo que exista expresión equivalente en español, puesto que a la vez se juega con la rima de esas palabras en francés.

*Metro, curro, catre.*

Yo propongo lo anterior, como adaptación puesto que yo sepa no existe la expresión equivalente en español.

Un Saludo.


----------



## chics

Ah, sí, no me dí cuenta de que te referías a la frase!!!

La he oído mucho, lo más parecido que se me ocurre es "del trabajo a la cama y de la cama al trabajo", que no es tan tan habitual.

Sin ser frase hecha, al describir esa situación solemos decir que sólo trabajamos, comemos y dormimos; cada uno con su manera de expresarlo. Como ves, sustituimos el concepto "metro" por el "comer"...


----------



## Agnès E.

Bonjour !
Voici l'origine de cette expression typiquement française, qui signifie : routine quotidienne, avec une connotation très pessimiste ou péjorative.

_- Ma vie ? Pff, c'est juste métro, boulot, dodo... rien de bien palpitant._


----------



## FLorencee

Hola
En el libro espanol (?), Quitandole  el punto a la I sale esta frase:  

"Los miliones que salen por la mañana y regresan por la noche a casa" que fue traducida al francés por "le métro boulot dodo"

Saludos


----------



## totor

en la argentina, perón había puesto de moda

*de casa al trabajo y del trabajo a casa*.


----------



## lamejorsolucion

yo creo q la mejor solución para esta expresion seria:
metro, curro y a la piltra o simplemente metro, curro, piltra
tambien me gusta la d metro, curro, catre


----------



## elisaf

Hola, 
Coincido en que no existe una traducción literal.
Acá usamos, como bien dijeron, "de la casa al trabajo y del trabajo a casa"
Y tiene el sentido que le da Agnès, peyorativo y pesismista sobre la rutina del trabajador y la trabajadora.
Saludos.


----------



## yserien

y en caló gitano (español) nos daría : de la quel al curro y del curro a la quel.


----------



## Ouchy

Hola,
No sé si servirá de mucho pero en España yo he oído decirle a los niños "mimir", por el equivalente de "dodo" (la expresión era: _hala, ¡a mimir!_)
Ay, qué sueñito... 

Bisous


----------



## Charmeowth

¿y qúe tal currar, dormir, callar? o quizá comer, dormir, currar...


----------



## krystyan

En México acostumbramos decir "tomar el camión" en referencia a los autobuses del transporte urbano, si bien el metro es el más utilizado. En caló de la ciudad de México una de las formas de referirse al trabajo es "el camello", ir a "camellar". De manera que una frase que podría recoger el sentido de *"métro, boulot, dodo",* conservano un poco el juego de aliteración es *"camión, camello, cama".* Saludos.


----------



## frebenji

Salut, en espagnol on utilise la frase suivante: "De la casa al trabajo y del trabajo a la casa" pour exprimer la meme chose.


----------



## Abel2010

frebenji said:


> Salut, en espagnol on utilise la frase suivante: "De la casa al trabajo y del trabajo a la casa" pour exprimer la meme chose.



Excelente, me parece la más adecuada. Es recomendable traducir una expresión por su equivalente. Si buscamos la misma estructura, digamos, "metro, trabajo, dormir", nos sale algo raro, no idiomático.


----------



## BASILARG

totor said:


> en la argentina, perón había puesto de moda
> 
> *de casa al trabajo y del trabajo a casa*.


Sí pero la frase no quería ser peyorativa, sino hacer hincapié en la importancia de la familia (casa) y del trabajo.

Asimismo, boulot, en Argentino es "laburo" (que viene del italiano lavoro)

Saludos


----------

